

Paul Krugman's Infuriating Post About The iPhone 5 - jhuckabee
http://www.businessinsider.com/paul-krugman-on-the-iphone-5-2012-9

======
jhuckabee
I wonder what Krugman's calculation would be without buying into the "broken
windows" theory. Though I'm no economist, a 0.5% GDP boost from a single
version of a product from a single company seems crazy.

